# Welding and Fabrication



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

I am a certified Welder with over 20 years experience. I offer shop and portable Welding. I Weld Boat trailers, Heavy Equipment, Aluminum, Stainless Steel, Carbon Steel, all types of fabrication and structural fabrication. No job to big. Give me a call for all your welding needs. My shop is located in Ponce De Leon, Fl appx 90 miles from Pensacola. I travel to Destin, Fort Walton, Panama City, Niceville, Crestview, Milton, Navarre and willing to travel to Pensacola for portable jobs. I have a minimum. Contact my cell (850) 527-2660 for all your welding and fabrication needs. 

Carl's Welding and Fabrication


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Bump


----------

